# Vintage Atlas Lathe Lamp? Slightly OT.



## rfdes (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi -
I own one of these lamps (the pictured one is not mine) that came with my Atlas lathe and was wondering if Atlas actually sold these under their
name.  I know that craftsman sold these at one time and had their badge on the front lip of the lamp.  The reason that I am curious is that I have 
repainted mine and want to add a decal to the front, as in the original.  If Atlas made (or sold) these under their name I would like to add the
Atlas logo as my label, otherwise I will add the Craftsman logo.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure but I believe that light was made by "Fostoria".    Lights like that were sold by Sears for sure but I don't remember ever seeing them in an actual Atlas catalog.   The lights that I have seen in an Atlas catalog have flexible arms like the Vimco lights.  

Vimco link:

http://www.vimcomanufacturing.com/product.htm 

Rich... who wishes he had kept his Dad's Fostoria light like that!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 25, 2014)

I have 3 or 4 of those lamps, at least one was original Bridgeport light not sure about the others or their brands.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 25, 2014)

i owned a early 50's Atlas TH42 that came on a custom made bench, that same light was present with the lathe.
the only thing that appears to be missing on your light is the light bulb protector.
 a plastic dome that was molded to the shape of the light hood,it had a little spring that kept tension on the plastic dome to keep it in place on the hood
i'm wondering if the light and lathe were purchased at the same time now...


----------



## papermaker (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought an Atlas/ Clausing lathe and it came with a lamp just like that one! Identical!
Not much of a light as far as light goes but it looks cool.


----------

